# Creative cloud desktop app - where's the download?



## stevedo (Feb 7, 2016)

Yesterday I finally bit the bullet and subscribed to LR and PS CC. I used the CC desktop app to download and install LR 2015.4 and I'm wondering if the download is cached somewhere on my machine, I certainly can't find it. It's important to me because I'm travelling for the foreseeable future (been on the road now for nearly 20 months) and would like a cached local copy of the install files (a .exe as version 5.7 I was running?) so that in the event of needing to do another install I'm not at the mercy of a slow internet connection. I'm currently in Guatemala and the install was slooooooow. I dread to think what it might be like in remotest Mongolia 

For reference, I'm running a Windows 10 machine.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't think that a local copy of the installer files is kept.


----------



## tspear (Feb 8, 2016)

I am not sure, but I believe you should not have to re-install when you change your license. There is a way to just change the license, and the existing Lr will pick it up.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2016)

If you want an offline copy of the installers, you can download them here: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-downloads.html


----------



## stevedo (Feb 16, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you want an offline copy of the installers, you can download them here: Install Photoshop Lightroom



Thanks Victoria


----------

